# Foreclosure to Rental



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

From grease and dirt all over the walls and ceilings to a nice place.


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

More pics.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks good. I love the floors!

Are you sure you want to allow renters to use that nice of a stove?  They seem like they respect nothing.


----------



## Stcrosby (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome job. Congrats


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Outstanding job, it's just wonderful! 

Looks like you really put the gleam on every part of this project.

Don't ya just love it when it all comes together like this? WOW and .....

Congratulations!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------

